# Trailer for new Hobbit movie finally released



## Scott (Sep 30, 2008)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XC73PHdQX04"]Hobbit[/ame]

Looks like the style will be a little different than the LOTR movies. I think I prefer the Enya soundtrack on the originals.


----------



## biggandyy (Sep 30, 2008)

Leonard, Leonard, Leonard... I suppose he needed to do _something_ after Trek was canceled. 

After the video make sure you click on Bill's Rocket Man Dramatic Interpretation!


----------



## LawrenceU (Sep 30, 2008)

Priceless. Both of them.

Sad to say, I wore a ruffled shirt tuxedo a few times. Man do I feel old


----------



## toddpedlar (Sep 30, 2008)

biggandyy said:


> Leonard, Leonard, Leonard... I suppose he needed to do _something_ after Trek was canceled.
> 
> After the video make sure you click on Bill's Rocket Man Dramatic Interpretation!



Actually that video was done in the Star Trek heyday. Check out The Musical Touch of Leonard Nimoy for much, much more of that singin' fool


----------



## jd.morrison (Sep 30, 2008)

You know... I actually feel kind of cheated... I don't know why... But that just makes me feel dirty... LOL!


----------

